# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Jerk Shrimp

## yamon

Anyone knowhow to make Ivans Jerk Shrimp? Have some awesome looking shrimp and craving Ivans.  :Cool:

----------

